

Is Python emerging technology? - tyaakow

Is Python lately becoming mainstream in everyday development in startups vs. say ruby and RoR?<p>What are the FOSS libraries &#38; recent developments saying so?
======
ssapkota
>Is Python lately becoming mainstream in everyday development in startups vs.
say ruby and RoR?

[http://jakevdp.github.com/blog/2012/09/20/why-python-is-
the-...](http://jakevdp.github.com/blog/2012/09/20/why-python-is-the-last/)

> What are the FOSS libraries & recent developments saying so?

Python has universe of libraries. Just google "What's new in python"

